# Sadie's miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a great story Beth...thanks for posting... 
Way to go Sadie girl...glad you are getting the life you deserve


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so great for Sadie. Thank you for giving us this update. It makes me feel so much better.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

What a great piece of news! I am so happy to hear this about Sadie, thanks for the update!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Beth, Thank You for filling us in on Sadie. Our first Golden (Bobby) was a rescue with many of her problems, but with lots and lots of love and training he became the best dog we ever had. I think that is why it was so hard on us when he died.

A miracle did happen for Sadie. THANK YOU GOD!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad to read happy endings - thank you for the update.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!! So glad Sadie has found the home and care she deserves.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy to have the update! Glad to hear she is doing so well!  There's a home for every dog in this world, sometimes it just takes a little while to find the right one!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I love happy endings. You go Sadie!!!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that sweet story. So glad she got that last chance. Thank you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad it worked out for her!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! I'm so glad there are people out there willing to take the time and patience needed to work with these dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Beth

Thank you for giving Sadie the chance to find a home that really loved her!
Many others would not have done the same!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad it worked out for her!

I know the starfish story, (my sister is a teacher).


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Beth, thanks so much for the update. The poor girl was in pain, so fixing the medical no doubt went a long way to making her more social. What a wonderful ending to a sad story.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad Sadie is in a good home and doing well, thanks for the update!


----------

